# water capacity



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all can anyone tell me the fresh water capacity of a autocruise pioneer renoir 2005 regards BAZ.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would guess at 90/100 L as that was the size mostly used on autocruise models of that size.

cabby


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Are you sure? My 2003 one had a 50 ltr tank.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

bmb1uk said:


> Hi all can anyone tell me the fresh water capacity of a autocruise pioneer renoir 2005 regards BAZ.


Hi Baz
Without the manual you could try either of the following:

Start with an empty tank and use a 10 litre watering can to fill the tank to the top, count the number of times to fill.
or
Using a hose pipe time how long to fill the 10 litre watering can then time the fill on the tank with the hose pipe and calculate the quantity.

The first is more accurate the second less accurate but quicker, depends what you want the information for,

Regards,

Graham


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look HERE this was a review a while ago but it was of the Jolliet


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No not sure at all, especially now. :lol: 50 does sound nearer the mark.

cabby


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

bmb1uk said:


> Hi all can anyone tell me the fresh water capacity of a autocruise pioneer renoir 2005 regards BAZ.


Hi Baz

From memory, my Stardream has a fresh water capacity of around 75 litres. Unfortunately I am away on business so cannot confirm by looking in the manual!

The other option is to measure the tank if you can get to it - it's a 'bit rule of thumb' but it won't be that far out.

*Width (cm) x Length (cm) x Height (cm) divided by 1000 = Litres*

That might not necessarily be the usable volume however.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

bmb1uk said:


> Hi all can anyone tell me the fresh water capacity of a autocruise pioneer renoir 2005 regards BAZ.


I have a 2005 / 2006 brochure and it states fresh water capacity of 77litres / 17 gallons.

Harvey


----------

